# Officer Candidate Training



## Timmay (Aug 9, 2021)

Hello PB,

Hopefully I placed this is the right forum. I wanted to share some news and ask for prayer. 

In June I was nominated to be an elder. Officer training begins next month. 

I ask for your prayers as I go through training that I may be a faithful servant, but also learn how to serve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Rejoicing 2 | Praying 3


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2021)

Saw the headline, and thought you had enlisted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timmay (Aug 9, 2021)

Edward said:


> Saw the headline, and thought you had enlisted.



Ha! Not in today’s military. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------

